# NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st Feb 2018



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear Expat's,

Please share latest information on NSW pre-invitation.


*Regards*


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I submitted mu EOI by 31-12-2017 and It been 5th Week and I am waiting for my pre invite.
My score is 65 + 5 SS means 70 and I think invite should come by Feb end , fingers crossed.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

I submitted my EOI (233914/ET) on 1.11.17 with 55 +5pts, updated EOI on 30.01.18 with 65+5 pts for NSW.

Don't know if they are sending invites to 2339 or not.



Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## muralib (Nov 16, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 28/1/2018


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone applied for NSW 190 in job code - 261311 and waiting for pre-invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Got a pre-invite from Victoria today. Below is my timeline.


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,
If I receive the pre-invitation from the state and all my documents/information are legal/correct, does it mean that eventuallybI will get the PR?


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

minhphuong0401 said:


> Hi everyone,
> If I receive the pre-invitation from the state and all my documents/information are legal/correct, does it mean that eventuallybI will get the PR?



I have the same question. Experts Please answer.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I submitted mu EOI by 31-12-2017 and It been 5th Week and I am waiting for my pre invite.
> My score is 65 + 5 SS means 70 and I think invite should come by Feb end , fingers crossed.


Your job code??
Mine is 261313, 65+5, 20 from PTE and 0 from experience.
DOE is 31/10/2017 and still waiting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minhphuong0401 said:


> Hi everyone,
> If I receive the pre-invitation from the state and all my documents/information are legal/correct, does it mean that eventuallybI will get the PR?


The pre invite doesn’t guarantee you an invite
Yes the chances are high but not sure
I would presume only 2 out of 3 preinvite actually get invited ( just pure guess..no data basis)

After getting an invite again when you apply for PR, your claims and documents are subjected to a much more rigorous scrutiny then that done at invitation stage

Only if you pass that scrutiny, do you get the grant

Cheers


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Got a pre-invite from Victoria today. Below is my timeline.


Hello Ravi,

I'm just curious to know which state nomination are you planning to apply for grant with. NSW or VIC? I'm on the same boat. Find my(actually my spouse's) timelines and points break down below.

ANZSCO : 261313
Age : 30
Qualification : 15
English : 20
Experience : 0 (4.6 years - 2 years deducted by ACS)
Partner's points : 5
Total : 70+5 = 75

EOI filed for NSW : 24th Jan 2018
EOI filed for VIC: 24th Jan 2018
Received NSW pre-invite : 2nd Feb 2018
Received VIC pre-invite : Not yet
Applied for NSW : Not yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hello Ravi,
> 
> I'm just curious to know which state nomination are you planning to apply for grant with. NSW or VIC? I'm on the same boat. Find my(actually my spouse's) timelines and points break down below.
> 
> ...


I hope you are aware that these are only pre invites and not invites

Quite a few Preinvite don’t convert into invites

So don’t break open the champagne just yet

Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have applied 190 NSW on 14th of November. May receive 189 before 190 if the invites stabilize.


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi
My name is asim. i am from Pakistan. i am also facing the same above problem regarding the 3rd party evidence for the skill employee assessment from EA. I want to know can i submit a letter by an audit company as a 3rd part evidence. Please rply me.

Regards


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that these are only pre invites and not invites
> 
> Quite a few Preinvite don’t convert into invites
> 
> ...



Yup agree with you @Newbienz.

To answer your question correctly @Ozzy_Aspirant, it all depends on which state is giving me approval for nomination application first. End of the day it all depends on the DIBP who will process the final grant based on the ITA which DIBP sends.


----------



## Langa (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all, I submitted my EOI 20 Dec 2017 at 55+5 points no points claimed for English got my NSW nomination invitation 02 Feb 2018.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that these are only pre invites and not invites
> 
> Quite a few Preinvite don’t convert into invites
> 
> ...


I don't know by what measure you're basing that. If you didn't lie on your EOI there shouldn't be any reason you wouldn't get an invite. So the question really comes down to did you lie? If yes, you might have problems. If no, congratulations.


----------



## Langa (Feb 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ozzy_Aspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ravi,
> ...


That's not entirely true, if all the info you provided for your EOI is correctly proven then it's automatic


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

AsifRehman said:


> Dear Expat's,
> 
> Please share latest information on NSW pre-invitation.
> 
> ...


Why do you have to create a new thread for NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION when there is already one created from 1st July 2017?

There is an existing thread named "NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2017" which discusses all the latest information about NSW 190 visa applications.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Langa said:


> That's not entirely true, if all the info you provided for your EOI is correctly proven then it's automatic


Time will tell

Cheers


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

Which are the documents I should have ready when I get a pre-invite from NSW?

Regards,
Max


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maximennella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which are the documents I should have ready when I get a pre-invite from NSW?
> 
> ...


See the list on NSW website 

Basically its the evidence of all your points claims and in addition a CV

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maximennella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which are the documents I should have ready when I get a pre-invite from NSW?
> 
> ...


You will need all documents required to prove your claims in the EOI. Age, IELTS, educatiocn etc. 

CV is required too.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

I handed in my EOI 190 for stream 2 on 15th January with 80 points (75+5). When can I expect the pre-invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yvi86 said:


> I handed in my EOI 190 for stream 2 on 15th January with 80 points (75+5). When can I expect the pre-invite?


its a bit tricky to predict when you will receive an invite for stream 2... as not that many get it.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated details below.

Got approval from NSW today with ITA as well. Will submit shortly.

189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated details below.
> 
> Got approval from NSW today with ITA as well. Will submit shortly.
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those.


______________________________________________________________

Congratulations

:welcome:


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Great !! Means we are getting pre invite for 70 pointers as well I am still waiting 

261313 Software Engineer
65 Point [Age -30 Education -15 Experience -10 PTE- 10] 
189 EOI submitted 01-Dec-2017 with 65 Points
190 EOI Submitted 31-Dec-2017 with 70 Points [5 Points added for State sponsorship]


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone got pre-invites with 65 + 5 points for NSW in 261111 (ICT BA) ??

Please let us know !


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

What’s your points breakdown and profession ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranjana.r (Jan 17, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Great !! Means we are getting pre invite for 70 pointers as well I am still waiting
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 65 Point [Age -30 Education -15 Experience -10 PTE- 10]
> ...



Same points and Date same for submiited EOI..only for 261314


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I am in the same company for 5 years and wanted to claim points for experience, my designation got changed recently. Roles and Responsibility remains same.
Can we claim points for a designation that has not been assessed after ACS assessment was done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in the same company for 5 years and wanted to claim points for experience, my designation got changed recently. Roles and Responsibility remains same.
> Can we claim points for a designation that has not been assessed after ACS assessment was done?
> ...




As I per a confirmation I received from ACS, they care less about designation. As long as your duties match with their requirements, you’re good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Great !! Means we are getting pre invite for 70 pointers as well I am still waiting
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 65 Point [Age -30 Education -15 Experience -10 PTE- 10]
> ...


Buddy , i am also in same boat as you are . so is anyone with getting invite for SS 70 pointers>


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

NSW has started invitation in Feb or not? What is their current trend of invitation in respect of point and English score?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated as below


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.

Do you guyz have any idea on the wait time for PR 189 or for PR 190? As I have seen from jan second round cutoff increased to 75 points and only less invitations(around 75) are issued from january.

opinions are welcome


Thanks


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone get pre-invite from NSW in March 2018 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone get pre-invite from NSW in March 2018 ?




There is no such thing as preinvite. 

There a fee invites from vic, and few from NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...




I should say your chances are higher with sc190 at this point in time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavericksoul (Nov 3, 2017)

Applied for 261111 - Business Analyst under 190 with NSW. 
Points 65 + 5 (SS). 
Application date - 13/02/2018. 
Still waiting for either invite or pre-invite. 
Also applied for spouse skill assessment to VETASSESS around the same time to get 5 points extra but no movement there as well. Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Yesterday, I have applied for PR 189 for 261313 with 70 points and PR 190 with 75 points for NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...


With 70 points you should almost definitely have an invite within a few months for 190


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mavericksoul said:


> Applied for 261111 - Business Analyst under 190 with NSW.
> Points 65 + 5 (SS).
> Application date - 13/02/2018.
> Still waiting for either invite or pre-invite.
> Also applied for spouse skill assessment to VETASSESS around the same time to get 5 points extra but no movement there as well. Any advice will be highly appreciated.




Points breakdown? Current trend is 70+5. If you can still max your English points, you should do it as it will increase your chance significantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkrajnov said:


> With 70 points you should almost definitely have an invite within a few months for 190




Most likely yes.

However, trend is that post-april NSW does not invite any significant number of applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Does there is a round todayl?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Does there is a round todayl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


There are no rounds in 190

Cheers


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no rounds in 190
> 
> Cheers


I mean preinvite rounds? If so ,then its due to holiday?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankititp said:


> I mean preinvite rounds? If so ,then its due to holiday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


There are no invite, preinvite or any type of rounds, whatever you like to call

States are free to send invites on any day of the week they want 

Members have observed that NSW tends to send them on a Friday that’s all 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankititp said:


> Does there is a round todayl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk




No such thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello all,*

Did anyone get invitation for TE ANZSCO 263311 since Feb 2018 ?

:help:

*Thanks*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> Did anyone get invitation for TE ANZSCO 263311 since Feb 2018 ?
> 
> ...




Last time i saw was 2017 i think.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*263311 ita*



andreyx108b said:


> Last time i saw was 2017 i think..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


__________________________________________________________________

*Lucky last year 2017 * :fish2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Lucky last year 2017 * :fish2:


last year was difficult for many  2015 and 2016 were lucky for a lot!:roll:


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*263311 ita*



andreyx108b said:


> last year was difficult for many  2015 and 2016 were lucky for a lot!:roll:


_________________________________________________________________

Yup but in 2018 seems no chance for ITA  
:fencing:


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Good Morning mates,*

I hope everyone will be doing good. Recently anyone got invitation from NSW from following category: software Engineer, Telecom engineer

Please do share *Thanks*


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Good Morning mates,*
> 
> I hope everyone will be doing good. Recently anyone got invitation from NSW from following category: software Engineer, Telecom engineer
> 
> Please do share *Thanks*


No bro seems like no chance with 70 points this year..


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question, My ACS skills are positive for 261311 (analyst programmer) and I have received my PTE score as 67 overall. so the breakdown

Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 Points
Education - 15 points 
Total - 55 points 

But if I nominate for state sponsorship will 10 points get added to it? and summing that up to 65? Please advise


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are two different state nomination visa scheme. The first one is Skilled Nominated Migration (190) and the other one is Skilled Regional (489).

190 will give you additional 5 points whereas 489 will give you 10.

Since your occupation is 261311, it’s only possible to go for 190, hence 5 additional points will be added to your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you, so once I nominate for 190 and if I get a better score in PTE can I go back into EOI and nominate for 189 again?


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

foxes said:


> There are two different state nomination visa scheme. The first one is Skilled Nominated Migration (190) and the other one is Skilled Regional (489).
> 
> 190 will give you additional 5 points whereas 489 will give you 10.
> 
> ...


Thank you, so once I nominate for 190 and if I get a better score in PTE can I go back into EOI and nominate for 189 again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Thank you, so once I nominate for 190 and if I get a better score in PTE can I go back into EOI and nominate for 189 again?


You can file a separate 189 application at any point of time
Most members have several applications filed at any given point of time

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alex patrick said:


> Thank you, so once I nominate for 190 and if I get a better score in PTE can I go back into EOI and nominate for 189 again?




If you get ita for sc190 no reason to go for sc189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The pre invite doesn’t guarantee you an invite
> Yes the chances are high but not sure
> I would presume only 2 out of 3 preinvite actually get invited ( just pure guess..no data basis)
> 
> ...


Hi @newbienz, thanks for your reply. I am planning to apply the 190 state sponsorship with 55 + 5 points for state sponsorship totaling it to 60 points. Just wondering what are the states that will be willing to sponsor for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)? is there any particular list and how much time will it take for the invite to come?


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

*NSW Invite*

Hi,
We have lodged 189 (70 pts - 16/04/2018) and 190 (NSW - 75 pts - 13/04/2018) and waiting for an invite. 
1.Can anyone please let me know how will NSW contact us if selected for sponsorship - only through e-mail or we can check it in our SkillSelect account?. 
2.If only through e-mail, can you please let me know how will the email look like - the Subject or the letter body?. The email box is always full of spam and i don't want to miss the email.
3. Is it ok if i can update my email id in the correspondence section of SkillSelect?. 

Please reply.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Smitha12 said:


> Hi,
> We have lodged 189 (70 pts - 16/04/2018) and 190 (NSW - 75 pts - 13/04/2018) and waiting for an invite.
> 1.Can anyone please let me know how will NSW contact us if selected for sponsorship - only through e-mail or we can check it in our SkillSelect account?.
> 2.If only through e-mail, can you please let me know how will the email look like - the Subject or the letter body?. The email box is always full of spam and i don't want to miss the email.
> ...


_______________________________________________

A(1): Yes, you will email and Skill Select will be updated instead of "Submitted" it will be ITA.

A(2): Formal email but I didn't get ITA since 7th SEP 2017 so better if any ITA candidate can guide.

A(3): Well, better to have one email ID to communicate with Skill Select as the email you create your EOI is most preferred email ID. 

Make your profile simple :juggle:


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

I was preinvited by NSW on 12th April and uploaded all the docs and paid the 300$ fees on 18th April. Any guess when i should get the ITA for 190?
DOE -4th April
Points-75/80 (180/190)
261313


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> I was preinvited by NSW on 12th April and uploaded all the docs and paid the 300$ fees on 18th April. Any guess when i should get the ITA for 190?
> DOE -4th April
> Points-75/80 (180/190)
> 261313




Anytime between 2-12 weeks. It’s really unpredictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Anytime between 2-12 weeks. It’s really unpredictable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90% get approved within 6 weeks.


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Claim partner 5 points for 190 NSW, her profile Project Manager (ICT)

Hi friends,
I need some suggestion. Currently, I have submitted my EOI 189 (65) and EOI 190 (65+5 s/s waiting for NSW invitation) on 6 Nov 2017 as a (261313: Software Engineer)

Meanwhile, my wife's company is working to move her to Sydney HQ on (457 /TSS application is already logged on 7 Feb 2018 still waiting ) with her current profile matches to ICT Project Manager (135112 in STSOL ).

My question is, can I claim 5 partner points against her ICT Project Manager profile for 190 NSW ?

The reason I'm asking because my occupation is in MLTSSL and her occupation is in STSOL.

Thanks for reading the long post.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

You will get and e-mail from : [email protected]

and the subject is as follow

“Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - [Your Name] - EOI:[Your EOI]

Save this e-mail to your contacts.

Cheers
Vinay Kumar


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am anticipating NSW ITA in June'18. I have few questions on which I would seek advice.
1. I have claimed partner's point so will I have to get my partner's PCC and HC done too? Both of us will be travelling together if PR is granted.
2. If PCC and HCC is required, can someone please tell me the procedure to get that done.
I want to get that done asap as my wife will be out of country in June and I donot want the application to get delayed due to pcc and hc certificates.
3. How long PCC and HC certificates are valid for?

Can some one please tell me the procedure to get health clearance and police clearance in India,bangalore?

Thanks,

DOE(189/190) -4th April'2018
Points-75/80 (180/190)
Code:261313
Pre Invite-(NSW) : 12/4/2018
Doc uploaded: 18/4/2018
ITA-190 : awaiting
ITA-189 : awaiting


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi every one 
I have applied 190 for nsw with 80 points as a developer programmer on 4 may 2018
Age 30
Bachelors 15
Australian study 5 
Professional year 5
Pte 20

Nsw +5 points 
Is there any chance for state nomination from NSW or any??as i have ticked any state while applying, my visa is expiring soon so running out of time.
Thanks


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

eshan1367 said:


> I am anticipating NSW ITA in June'18. I have few questions on which I would seek advice.
> 1. I have claimed partner's point so will I have to get my partner's PCC and HC done too? Both of us will be travelling together if PR is granted.
> 2. If PCC and HCC is required, can someone please tell me the procedure to get that done.
> I want to get that done asap as my wife will be out of country in June and I donot want the application to get delayed due to pcc and hc certificates.
> ...


Can u please tell is experience necrssary for nsw 190 invitation? I am claiming 75+5 points with out experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi every one
> I have applied 190 for nsw with 80 points as a developer programmer on 4 may 2018
> Age 30
> Bachelors 15
> ...


with 80 you should get an invite, but when is a good question. If they have spots available any time from now, if not after they update their Skilled List.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Can u please tell is experience necrssary for nsw 190 invitation? I am claiming 75+5 points with out experience


no.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Taim00rAli said:
> 
> 
> > Can u please tell is experience necrssary for nsw 190 invitation? I am claiming 75+5 points with out experience
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime between 2-12 weeks. It’s really unpredictable.
> ...



I'm currently at 8 weeks post NSW application after their initial invite. I'm starting to loose hope! I've seen and heard lots of people get a positive result in much less time. I know I'm being impatient and it can take up to 12 weeks but it's getting more disheartening by the day. 

If it's bad news does it usually take longer?


----------



## Cipritrufr (May 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

261111 job code here, DOE last September, 2017. Still waiting for an invite. I only have 65+5 points but with 20 points in English. Anyone have any luck getting an invite with a similar score?


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got pre invite from NSW yesterday (25th) 

DOE - 27th APRIL 2018 with 75points (189), 80points (190) - 261313

261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Djbruce said:


> I'm currently at 8 weeks post NSW application after their initial invite. I'm starting to loose hope! I've seen and heard lots of people get a positive result in much less time. I know I'm being impatient and it can take up to 12 weeks but it's getting more disheartening by the day.
> 
> If it's bad news does it usually take longer?




Why do you lose hope? Some people want to be in your position so badly. I myself got it after 9 weeks. Sorry to be harsh, you probably just want to see and hear those who get it quicker yet being denial that there are people who got it in close to 12 weeks too!

If you did not provide false/forged documents, there is nothing to be worried about. Just don’t think about it and it will come as a surprise.

Grab your drinks and enjoy the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

behappy99 said:


> I got pre invite from NSW yesterday (25th)
> 
> DOE - 27th APRIL 2018 with 75points (189), 80points (190) - 261313
> 
> 261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)




Congratulations man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Cipritrufr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 261111 job code here, DOE last September, 2017. Still waiting for an invite. I only have 65+5 points but with 20 points in English. Anyone have any luck getting an invite with a similar score?




Unfortunately it’s almost impossible to get invited with such points. Earlier this year, you could get invited with 70+5. However, yesterday I saw only 75+5 were invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately it’s almost impossible to get invited with such points. Earlier this year, you could get invited with 70+5. However, yesterday I saw only 75+5 were invited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It all depends on the occupation. Earlier this year, my bro got invite from NSW on 60+5 points for Arch draftsperson (312111) in less than 2 months of waiting.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SqOats said:


> It all depends on the occupation. Earlier this year, my bro got invite from NSW on 60+5 points for Arch draftsperson (312111) in less than 2 months of waiting.




Mate, I replied to him with regards to his question about 261111 occupation. I didn’t say it applies to all other occupations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

foxes said:


> Djbruce said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently at 8 weeks post NSW application after their initial invite. I'm starting to loose hope! I've seen and heard lots of people get a positive result in much less time. I know I'm being impatient and it can take up to 12 weeks but it's getting more disheartening by the day.
> ...






Thanks for your reply. We have recieved out invite now. I am just a huge worry pot and always see the negative side. I was worrying for nothing I know. I'm feeling very thankful and excited to be given the opportunity to apply! 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Djbruce said:


> Thanks for your reply. We have recieved out invite now. I am just a huge worry pot and always see the negative side. I was worrying for nothing I know. I'm feeling very thankful and excited to be given the opportunity to apply!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Can you share what was your occupation code and points breakup? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djbruce (May 9, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Djbruce said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. We have recieved out invite now. I am just a huge worry pot and always see the negative side. I was worrying for nothing I know. I'm feeling very thankful and excited to be given the opportunity to apply!
> ...


Yes sure. My occupation code is 252611 and I have 60 points plus 5 for state sponsorship. Broken down as follows..

Age, 25
Experience 10
Education 15
Language 10
Sponsorship 5

Good luck to you!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I need some information specially from accountants who are in Aus from student visa. 
I knw in these days hard to get pr under the accountant occupation. 
My wife also frm accountant and her current assessmnt also as a accountant. 
But if we gonna apply student visa for her, its better to select msc /mba not as account major right. Therefore we face the same tragedy again. 
Then what options we have?
Can we do mba/msc that can be assessed as ICT- BA later on?
Is it possible to move it major program from acc background? I knw its university dependent. 
Tell me some information in which university which programwe should chose. And which occupationwe can assesed as?
Thnx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed 1 (May 19, 2018)

Hi, I have applied EOI for 489 visa NSW. My query is I have to apply for state nomination after the invitation come from EOI or I have to do it before. Do I get email or I have to check online. 
Thank you.


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi
i have applied for Skilled Regional (489) visa NSW. I am an Electrical Engineer,i have just received a positive outcome from the state.I just want to know what will be the next step after the state outcome and how much time they are going to take.

Regrds


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. Just joined today. I have updated my EOI on 08 March 2018 for 261313 in 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW.

My points breakup is as follows -
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
Spouse - 05
State - 05
Experience - 0

189 - 70 and 190 - 75

Can you please advise as in when can I expect pre-invite in case of 190 and invites in case of 189? Much Thanks in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Just joined today. I have updated my EOI on 08 March 2018 for 261313 in 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW.
> 
> ...




189: not in this financial year. We have to wait and see until then.

190 NSW: recently I saw them sending preinvites to 2613* with 75+5 points. It’s hard to predict.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

Did any software tester receive pre-invite from Victoria or any other states


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guru78sr said:


> Did any software tester receive pre-invite from Victoria or any other states




There is no such thing as preinvite. 

I saw only few invited for state nomination by nsw under this occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks. With 80 points, do we have good chance? It's been 8weeks since I applied my EOI.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi experts, I have lodged my EOI 2 months back with 65+5 points for NSW as a structural engineer 233214. Can anybody comment on what is my chance to get invited before September, please?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi experts, I have lodged my EOI 2 months back with 65+5 points for NSW as a structural engineer 233214. Can anybody comment on what is my chance to get invited before September, please?




Nothing can be said until the number of invites for 189 visa is released in the new financial year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Is there any whats app group for 261313 code with 70+5(SS) who have applied EOI and waiting for invite to file nomination.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

meetsudheer said:


> Is there any whats app group for 261313 code with 70+5(SS) who have applied EOI and waiting for invite to file nomination.




If there one, let me knw to connect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> If there one, let me knw to connect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How come you are not invited? I saw on myimmitracker people who updated EOI in Jan are all invited and approved as well by now!:confused2:


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

meetsudheer said:


> Is there any whats app group for 261313 code with 70+5(SS) who have applied EOI and waiting for invite to file nomination.


I would also like to join. Hope there are some improvements in the new year.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

kEtraG said:


> I would also like to join. Hope there are some improvements in the new year.:fingerscrossed:


me too.. I am also interested.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

*Impact of Job offer - 190 NSW*

Hello Experts,

My employer is ready to offer me a job in our Sydney office, where i worked from 2013 to 2016 with 457 visa.
I wonder, does the job offer speed-up my invitation process of 190 NSW? Is there any other way to prioritize my invitation?

Thanks,


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Can we our self create a group in whats app for all who have applied EOI from January 2018 under 261313 code.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

meetsudheer said:


> Can we our self create a group in whats app for all who have applied EOI from January 2018 under 261313 code.


I agree.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

I am creating a Whatsapp group for people awaiting invite with 70 points for 261313. 

+<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

ketrag said:


> i am creating a whatsapp group for people awaiting invite with 70 points for 261313. If you're interested, share your number to +91 87969 16781.


+<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Great !!!!! will send the numbers to your whats app.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

One step closer to the target!!!!! Received invite from NSW today. Below is the timeline

27-04-2018 - EOI 190NSW
25-05-2018 - ITA
30-05-2018 - Replied 
12-06-2018. - Invite NSW


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Hi .thanks for the reply . What do u guys think for invite 190 Nsw sponsored visa . ICT Business analyst category .We have 75 points there . EOI lodgement date March 8.What’s the expected ETA. Also let me know about partner skill assessment . Can I get 5 points with less than 6 years exp also ?


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Is it possible to apply for 190 for a different state also ? Other than Nsw? If so how can we do that?we r in queue for 189 (70 points)and also 190 Nsw (75 points) for ICT BA category EOI date 8march


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dafnigr8 said:


> Is it possible to apply for 190 for a different state also ? Other than Nsw? If so how can we do that?we r in queue for 189 (70 points)and also 190 Nsw (75 points) for ICT BA category EOI date 8march




Yep you can. Just create another EOI and choose different states. Be mindful that not all states need ICT BA though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Is there any Whatsapp group for 261111 ict ba category ?thanks


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

foxes said:


> dafnigr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to apply for 190 for a different state also ? Other than Nsw? If so how can we do that?we r in queue for 189 (70 points)and also 190 Nsw (75 points) for ICT BA category EOI date
> ...


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi Fellows, I am new to skill select and all process, I have a query 
I have received invitation to apply for 190 visa NSW (Developer Programmer)75+5 points on 29th May 2018 which will expire on 29 july 2018, but parallel to it I have also lodged 189 eoi with 75 points as Developer Programmer on 2 May 2018 Now my query is i dont want to apply 190 and would prefer 189 so if immigration department make any changes in skill list or any thing, will it going to impact my 190 invitation as i have already been invited to apply for 190 nsw visa.What you guys seniors recommend is it safe to apply 190 visa after 1 july or should i apply before 1 july to avoid any risks of change in sol list or any changes that might impact if any. Please guide me from your personal experience.I would really appreciate your effort to reply my post. Thanks & Regards


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Got a pre-invite from Victoria today. Below is my timeline.


Hi Ravi,

What is the job code that you applied for? Is it 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. And congrats!


----------



## gurvinderbfgi (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello 
My name is Gurvinder Singh.

PTE Score attempt 1 (20 May 2018): L (77), S (85), R (81) , W (78)
PTE Score attempt 2: (1 July 2018): L (82), S (83), R (81), W (80)

My Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20
Total: 70

ANZSCO Code: 261311

If I add additional 5 points of state, then total score: 70 + 5 = 75

I initially submitted EOI on 1st April 2018
I last updated my EOI with my updated PTE score on : 3rd July 2018

I have four questions:

1) When can I expect an ITA?

2) Do I need to approach any state for ITA or will the state directly send the notification to me once my file is picked through EOI? 

3) Which all states are expected to get open after July 2018 and by when? 

4) From where can we find the latest invitation round for 190 subclass (I can see the information related to latest invitation rounds of subclass 189 and 489 visa but nowhere I could find the latest updates of invitation rounds for 190)

Any guess by when should I receive ITA?

Request for expert views

Regards
Gurvinder


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dafnigr8 said:


> Is it possible to apply for 190 for a different state also ? Other than Nsw? If so how can we do that?we r in queue for 189 (70 points)and also 190 Nsw (75 points) for ICT BA category EOI date 8march


Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi Fellows, I am new to skill select and all process, I have a query
> I have received invitation to apply for 190 visa NSW (Developer Programmer)75+5 points on 29th May 2018 which will expire on 29 july 2018, but parallel to it I have also lodged 189 eoi with 75 points as Developer Programmer on 2 May 2018 Now my query is i dont want to apply 190 and would prefer 189 so if immigration department make any changes in skill list or any thing, will it going to impact my 190 invitation as i have already been invited to apply for 190 nsw visa.What you guys seniors recommend is it safe to apply 190 visa after 1 july or should i apply before 1 july to avoid any risks of change in sol list or any changes that might impact if any. Please guide me from your personal experience.I would really appreciate your effort to reply my post. Thanks & Regards


No changes will impact your ITA. That's what we know based on the previous changes occurring.


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

hey everybody,
when are the invitations supposed to start for the new year for 190 nsw?

any idea. TIA.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dafnigr8 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> when are the invitations supposed to start for the new year for 190 nsw?
> 
> ...




Nobody knows until now. Last year they started in September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello

Have you filed 2 different EOIs using the same skill select account?


Muruganandam said:


> me too.. I am also interested.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

I currently have 65+5 points for electronics engineering and eoi was filed in mid May.

Will having my partner skills assessed drastically improve my chances of getting invite from nsw since my I ll get another 5 points

My wife can get assessed for marketing specialist? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> I currently have 65+5 points for electronics engineering and eoi was filed in mid May.
> 
> Will having my partner skills assessed drastically improve my chances of getting invite from nsw since my I ll get another 5 points
> 
> ...


How can someone else confirm if she can be assessed positive or not as marketing specialists 
It would depend on her education and experience and RNR

However, if she does get assessed positive under 225113 and has competent English score , you would be able to claim 5 spouse points under 190

Cheers


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> How can someone else confirm if she can be assessed positive or not as marketing specialists
> It would depend on her education and experience and RNR
> 
> However, if she does get assessed positive under 225113 and has competent English score , you would be able to claim 5 spouse points under 190
> ...


I understand no one can comment on skills assessment...I asked specifically if it would make sense/benefit if we get her skills assessed... From nsw visa standpoint.......Given the slow pace of invites and huge backlog of 70 and 65 pointers under 189 stream for electronics 2334...


Unfortunately I will be able claim partner 5 points for nsw but not for 189 visa... Since marketing specialist is not in same sol as electronics I believe

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> I understand no one can comment on skills assessment...I asked specifically if it would make sense/benefit if we get her skills assessed... From nsw visa standpoint.......Given the slow pace of invites and huge backlog of 70 and 65 pointers under 189 stream for electronics 2334...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I will be able claim partner 5 points for nsw but not for 189 visa... Since marketing specialist is not in same sol as electronics I believe
> ...


Higher points do help there is no doubt in that but are always not the clincher

If I were in your shoes I would try to get the wife English and skill assessment, if I was reasonably confident of getting a positive outcome 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Submitted NSW 190 EOI today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Any idea when is the next invitation round for NSW ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manusaavi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea when is the next invitation round for NSW ?
> 
> Regards


There are no invitation rounds for state sponsorship 

States send invites round the year as and when they find a suitable applicant

This holds good for all states

Cheers


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Are there any invites from NSW?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*ITA News::*

Anygoodluck after 11 August to 190 or 489 visa candidates for ITA.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Anygoodluck after 11 August to 190 or 489 visa candidates for ITA.


According to ImmiTracker, 7 ITA for 190 and 11 for 489, after 11 August 2018

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au


----------



## pradeepnyk (Feb 16, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Got a pre-invite from Victoria today. Below is my timeline.


Hi Ravi,
Could you tell me what is the criteria for getting state sponsorship in VICTORIA? Are they asking work/stay history in that state?


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

Hi... Can someone suggest if I have missed state invitation - NSW / VIC or yet to receive same.
Also I couldn't find any relevant mail.

My EOI details are --
Code - 261313, 18 Mar, 70+5 pts, pte -20

Code - 261312, 1st july, 70+5 pts, pte -20


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

hi,
Please do rply me. I have applied for 489 NSW state sponsor visa on 4 August 2018 and its almost 6 month, just want to know how much more time will DOHA take. 

Regards 
Muhammad asim


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Has anyone got NSW 190 invite for 263111 code?


----------

